# Priority visa service for settlement



## popcorn (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all,
I decided to start a new post as I don't want to hijack a different one. We have found that we can use priortiy processing for settlement visas in Australia now. As of 1 August, so my question is, has anyone done this yet? How's it going?
I plan to use it in late September and will keep you posted because it isn't cheap.
A priority visa service for UK settlement applications has launched in Australia.
*Here is what the website says:*
From 1 August 2013, if you are applying for a settlement visa to the UK, you can have your application fast tracked by using our optional priority visa service.

We aim to process all settlement visa applications within 10 working days of receipt at our Manila visa hub.

Processing time does not include transit to and from Manila, and this will vary depending on your postal address.

The normal processing time for settlement applications is 12 weeks. To find out more visit our premium and priority services page.


----------



## popcorn (Sep 8, 2013)

hi all, I used priority in Australia and this is my timeline.
great news, my visa arrived!!!
Here is the super quick timeline

Applied online Sept 27th
biometrics Oct 1st

Email saying visa was being dispatched Oct 3rd!!!!
Visa arrived October 9th (7am)

And just incase anyone is interested it has a stamp in in that says Marriage/CP and the name of my fiancé.
It also has a start date, which is one month from application date- so I applied 1/10, it's active from 1/11. 
But yay.... goodnews.... thanks so much for all your help lovely expatforum people.


----------

